# Recommendation for DOG lovers



## Steffiesunshine (Jun 6, 2009)

The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.    

What an incredible book!  It was sweet,  tragic, funny, touching and poignant.    Anyone would love it, but ESPECIALLY dog lovers.  It's told from the point of view of the family dog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple more, both available on Kindle:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Steffiesunshine said:


> The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.
> 
> What an incredible book! It was sweet, tragic, funny, touching and poignant. Anyone would love it, but ESPECIALLY dog lovers. It's told from the point of view of the family dog.


Oh yes, my wife and I love the Enzo story. Garth Stein spoke at our local bookstore not long ago, but we couldn't make it. It's a very imaginative, sweet book. One of my faves.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I also loved The Art of Racing in the Rain. It was a very special book. I just ordered Always Faithful. My husband is a retired Marine and we both love dogs...what could be better. Here are a couple more I enjoyed. Jinky is irreverent laugh out loud funny. But a warning Jinky has a potty mouth. (After all he hangs around with those Hollywood types.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the book suggestions!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> ...I just ordered Always Faithful. My husband is a retired Marine and we both love dogs...what could be better....


I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. I expected to cry at the end of _Marley and Me_, but _Always Faithful_ got to me, too -- not so much at the end, but when viewing the photos in the middle of the book and seeing the monument the author helped get built for the dogs who gave their lives on Guam.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

With 7 dogs how can I resist?    We are all heading to the dog park once I'm done here


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Steffiesunshine said:


> The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein.
> 
> What an incredible book! It was sweet, tragic, funny, touching and poignant. Anyone would love it, but ESPECIALLY dog lovers. It's told from the point of view of the family dog.


I got this one awhile back and it's next on my list. Can't wait!

Melissa


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered the sample of The Art of Racing in the Rain.  Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think I remember reading Always Faithul

Good book


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I *loved* The Art of Racing in the Rain! Many lol moments (as well as tears), and I've been recommending it to a lot of friends.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a good cozy mystery series set in the dog show world:





Not all are Kindle-ized yet, but they don't have to be read in order.

N


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I loved The Art of Racing in the Rain...It's a real tear jerker!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful Joe, an autobiography of a dog is a great book and the price is right!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anju  No. 469 said:


> Beautiful Joe, an autobiography of a dog is a great book and the price is right!


If we want to go with the classics, How about:


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Another classic, and one of the first books I ever read on LyBerry: 
Good animated film, too.

N


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

not available yet on kindle, but worth a DTB purchase. Absolutely hilarious


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I loved "The Art of Racing in the Rain".  I listened to it on audiobook.  The narrator gave Enzo the perfect voice.  I highly recommend this one.

Maxx


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

What about "Where the Red Fern Grows" by Wilson Rawls?

It isn't available on Kindle yet, but it is a good story. It was one of my favorites when I was younger.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

"Dog On It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery" is a fun book.  I'm almost finished, and even though I'm not a "dog person" I've enjoyed the read.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> What about "Where the Red Fern Grows" by Wilson Rawls?
> 
> It isn't available on Kindle yet, but it is a good story. It was one of my favorites when I was younger.


I second _Where the Red Fern Grows_. My second grade teacher read it aloud to us and it's been one of my favorites since.

N


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I second _Where the Red Fern Grows_. My second grade teacher read it aloud to us and it's been one of my favorites since.
> 
> N


I also had a teacher read this to the class in grade school. I recently reread it and cryed my eyes out. I could hardly see the pages (yes, DTB) through all of the tears.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

jazzi said:


> "Dog On It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery" is a fun book. I'm almost finished, and even though I'm not a "dog person" I've enjoyed the read.


I'll second this one. I thought Dog On It was a GREAT book! The author has a second (in what is anticipated to be a series) coming out the end of the year.


----------



## senorita (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Steffiesunshine, Really very nice and good info you share here. I hove a dog and this is really very nice books. I have also one nice book- dogs. I dam sure that this book will like all dog's lovers. Thanks for sharing nice.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I never read Where the Red Fern Grows as a child. As an adult, I heard the book was an excellent read and a real tear jerker. But I "thought" I knew the story, so it was safe to take the book on a trip to read. WRONG!!!

I was reading on an airplane


Spoiler



when the first dog died


. I got a little misty-eyed, but was handling it OK, I thought. Then,


Spoiler



the second dog died


, and I totally lost it. I was sobbing buckets! The guy sitting next to me on the plane kept giving me strange looks as if to say "She's reading a _children's_ book, and crying!"

I firmly believe this book should come with a Warning Sticker: Do NOT read in Public! Read only in the privacy of your own home, and make sure you have a full box of kleenex!

But....I look forward to reading it again when it is Kindled (and when I am sitting at HOME reading!)


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

A book I haven't read yet but that has been recommended to me is:

*From Baghdad, With Love: A Marine, the War, and a Dog Named Lava*


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

My Book Club just read this one -- good man-and-his-dog story as well as some really interesting information about the history and behavior of dogs.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Guernsey said:


> A book I haven't read yet but that has been recommended to me is:
> 
> *From Baghdad, With Love: A Marine, the War, and a Dog Named Lava*


I read From Baghdad, With Love. It's very good.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

NogDog said:


> A couple more, both available on Kindle:


I read Marley & Me when it first came out. It's very good. I just downloaded "Always Faithful" and look forward to reading it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Figment said:


> I'll second this one. I thought Dog On It was a GREAT book! The author has a second (in what is anticipated to be a series) coming out the end of the year.


LOVED, LOVE,LOVED Dog on It. I can't wait for the second one to come out! And look forward to many more!


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

Dog On It: A Bernie and Chet Mystery

I 4th it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I loved Dog On It, sent a copy to my Dad.  Then from what you guys said here, I'm now engrossed in "The Art of Racing in the Rain".  My very first 9.99 Kindle book-and I'm blaming your guys!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I firmly believe this book should come with a Warning Sticker:


I felt the exact same way about Marley and Me.

Not for the book; but for all those unsuspecting parents who thought they were taking their children to a "CUTSIE" kiddie puppy movie: WRONG!! I blame the media who showed the commercial with the pup in the big red bow and no warning. When I went to see the movie there were adults sobbing and walking out with their children. After that, I posted a huge warning and contacted all the people I knew would take their kids to see the movie: Warned them to use their judgement.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I am reading  "The Art of Racing in the Rain" & I love it! 
I think I will get "From Baghdad With Love" next. 
Thanks!


----------

